# اقتراح بسبب المحسوبيه



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2009)

_*انا بصراحه شامم ريحه كوسه
معلش متزعلوش مني في طريقه كلامي 
بس انا شايف ان الاعضاء العادين ملهم اي حق في المنتدي
وكل الحقوق والامتيازات للاعضاء المباركين فما فوق
مثل المدونه
وتثبيت الموضوعات ( يعني انا ملاحظ ان الموضيع الللي بتتثبت لاعضاء مباركين فما فوق )
دي حتي زسائل الزوار اللي في الملف الشخصي ما بنعرفش نرد عليها
وانا بقترح توفير بعض الامتيازات للاعضاء الغلابا اللي انا منهم
وشكرا لكل اللي هيقراء االاقتراح ويحاول يساعد
عياد*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*أسمحلي ارد عليك أخي عياد

الموضوع لا فيه كوسه ولا حاجه

انا كنت عضو عادي زيك لحد ما بقيت عضو مبارك

كل الحكايه ان ده نظام المنتدي 

المميزات بتكون للعضاء المباركين واكيد في اسباب

عشان العضويه المباركه دي مش بيخدها اي عضو

لازم يكون مسيحي ونشيط وموجود في المنتدي باستمرار

وطبعا لو اي عضو خد مميزات العضويه المباركه

انت عارف الاعضاء الغير مسيحين هيعملوا ايه

انت شد حيلك معانا وانشاء الله تاخد العضويه المباركه قريب

وابقي اعمل مدونات ورد في رسائل الزوار برحتك 

ياريت تكون فهمت كلامي وقصدي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *أسمحلي ارد عليك أخي عياد
> 
> الموضوع لا فيه كوسه ولا حاجه
> 
> ...




_*اولا ميرسي ليك مايكل علي الاهتمام
انا مش عامل الموضوع علشان تواسيني لاني مش عضو مبارك
ولا بجري وراها زي ما انت فاهم
انا بس بقترح بس ان الاداره توفر بعض الصلحيات للعضاء العادين
زي تعديل مشاركتهم
والرد علي رسائل الزوار
و من جه تثبيت الموضوعات 
انا قصدت انزل موضوع شبيه لموضوع عامله عضو مبارك مثبت 
والموضوع بتاعي ما ليقيش اي اهتمام

وميرسي ليك مره تانيه
الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## MATTEW (1 فبراير 2009)

انا معاك ayad بس الصلاحيات دي ممكن تعمل مشاكل 

اكيد فاهمني


----------



## جيلان (1 فبراير 2009)

*انت بتبص لنفسك ماشى بس فى اعضاء غير مسيحيين ممكن يستخدموها غلط ومايكل حاول يفهمك الموضوع ده
سواء تعديل المشاركات وغيره او المدونات كل ده اكيد كان فى الاول لكل الاعضاء ولما حصل مشاكل اصبح مقتصر على الاعضاء المباركين بس
بالنسبة لتثبيت المواضيع كلامك مش صحيح لان فى مواضيع كتير بتتثبت لاعضاء عاديين ولو بصفة مؤقته
اكيد المقصود مش ظلم لكن الادارة مش هتقدر تميز الفرق فى شخصيات الاعضاء وبالتالى القوانين سارية عالجميع وانت اكيد قدام شوية هتاخد العضوية المباركة بنشاطك معانا *


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2009)

الصلاحيات كانت متوفرة لكل الاعضاء, لكن الاعضاء الغير مسيحيين اساءوا استخدامها لذلك حفاظاً على المنتدى و على قراءه و اعضاءه حددنا هذه الصلاحيات لكي لا تكون منفذ للاساءة و التخريب..

صحيح في الموضوع تقير لمنع اعضاء مسيحيين مثلك من استخدام كافة الصلاحيات, لكن ايضاً للموضوع ايجابيات بمنع المسلمين من التخريب و الاساءة..

على اي حال, سنحاول اضافة مجموعة جديدة للاعضاء المسيحيين الجدد و الغير مستحقين العضوية المباركة بسبب حداثتهم و قلة مشاركاتهم لاعطائهم الصلاحيات الكاملة في المنتدى..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *انت بتبص لنفسك ماشى بس فى اعضاء غير مسيحيين ممكن يستخدموها غلط ومايكل حاول يفهمك الموضوع ده
> سواء تعديل المشاركات وغيره او المدونات كل ده اكيد كان فى الاول لكل الاعضاء ولما حصل مشاكل اصبح مقتصر على الاعضاء المباركين بس
> بالنسبة لتثبيت المواضيع كلامك مش صحيح لان فى مواضيع كتير بتتثبت لاعضاء عاديين ولو بصفة مؤقته
> اكيد المقصود مش ظلم لكن الادارة مش هتقدر تميز الفرق فى شخصيات الاعضاء وبالتالى القوانين سارية عالجميع وانت اكيد قدام شوية هتاخد العضوية المباركة بنشاطك معانا *






my rock قال:


> الصلاحيات كانت متوفرة لكل الاعضاء, لكن الاعضاء الغير مسيحيين اساءوا استخدامها لذلك حفاظاً على المنتدى و على قراءه و اعضاءه حددنا هذه الصلاحيات لكي لا تكون منفذ للاساءة و التخريب..
> 
> صحيح في الموضوع تقير لمنع اعضاء مسيحيين مثلك من استخدام كافة الصلاحيات, لكن ايضاً للموضوع ايجابيات بمنع المسلمين من التخريب و الاساءة..
> 
> على اي حال, سنحاول اضافة مجموعة جديدة للاعضاء المسيحيين الجدد و الغير مستحقين العضوية المباركة بسبب حداثتهم و قلة مشاركاتهم لاعطائهم الصلاحيات الكاملة في المنتدى..



_*
وبجد وجه نظركم صحيحه
ميرسي  ليكم*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*دليل علي كلامي اللي قولته ليك يا عياد

شوف الموضوع المثبت ده

سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور

للعضو شمعون

وياريت تكون فهمت وجهه نظر اداره المنتدي

وانشاء الله هتاخد العضويه المباركه قريب

​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*شد حيلك بقى علشان تبقى مبارك معانا ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *شد حيلك بقى علشان تبقى مبارك معانا ​*



_*ههههههههههههههه
الشده علي الله*_​


----------

